# Retiring the DeWalt 18v cordless nailers - What next?



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

I have many, many years of use out of my DeWalt 18v 16ga and 18ga nailers. I am looking to retire them and upgrade to newer lighter tools. 

My options are sticking with my current DeWalt 20v platform and adding the new 20v 16ga finish nailer. I am hoping DeWalt will be releasing the 18ga 20v nailer at their June 21st press event. They better. 

My other option is to go with the Paslode 16ga lithium nailer. I was able to grab one from HD for $100 during a recent store clearance. Paslode just released the 18ga lithium nailer back in March, so that is available. I have a Paslode 30* framing nailer already. 

What is your opinion on the which brand of nailer to go with? 

I watched a video on Instagram yesterday of Toolpig showing how the new 20v DeWalt 16ga could not set 2 1/2" nails in oak but the Paslode had zero trouble doing so.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

We've been using the Senco Fusion 15 & 18 for the better part of a year now with no complaints. I know a lot of guys on here hate the Fusions, but we've had good luck with them. I think it boils down to what you're going to do with the tool. If it's a convenience thing for just a little trim (this is primarily what we use them for) then I think you're good no matter what. If you're trying to completely replace compressor and hoses, and trim an entire house, I think the Paslode is the way to go. The gas gets expensive, but they seem to be the closest thing to a pneumatic gun in cordless.


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

I am a trim Carpenter as a part-time business. I customize in fireplace mantels and built-ins. I trim out a whole house roughly once every 2 to 3 months. I have not use a compressor in many years, just the DeWalt 18v nailers. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

The Paslode definitely has more power than any of the battery only guns. I've had significant trouble keeping them running when utilizing them for all day use unfortunately, when they are working they are fantastic. I've framed a whole house with the framer as my only gun and I've trimmed a whole restaurant using just the trim gun. Unfortunately on their next jobs they both fell down with various problems.

I do clean them, stick to major brand nails, and sometimes get a month or two of terrific use out of them before they start to struggle.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Stay away from the paslodes and their gas. Stick to battery only platforms.

I use the senco F15 and F18. I've only been getting the compressor out if I need a pin nailer or stapler for built ins. The sencos perform well. Not perfect but good enough.

i also own the new dewalt 20v. My cordless tools are all dewalt 20v. The dewalt doesn't come out very much. Mainly because I prefer to work with 18 and 15 gauge nails. Its a more learn approach to limit the nailers/fasteners on the job. I find I can do what I need to with just 18 and 15.

I would say the F18 has been flawless for me. Sets the nails very well. No issues.

The F15 takes a lot more abuse but still does well. Time is money. Not having to deal with hoses is money for me.


----------



## Geronimo (May 27, 2012)

I currently own 18v Makita tools and have been using Porter Cable air compressor and guns. Trying to switch over to cordless nailers to do trim and crown molding and small jobs. Makita does not make great cordless nailers so I've been looking into either Dewalt or Senco. I've even looked into Ryobi given the fact that I'll mostly use this for smaller jobs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I am looking to retire my 18v Dewalt nailers too. Couldn't be happier with them but the 18v batteries are failing me. I don't understand why Dewalt only has the 16g 20v out while everyone else has the whole line up. Anyone try the new Milwaukee ones? They look nice but pricey. I hear the Ridgid ones are ok.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

alboston said:


> I am looking to retire my 18v Dewalt nailers too. Couldn't be happier with them but the 18v batteries are failing me. I don't understand why Dewalt only has the 16g 20v out while everyone else has the whole line up. Anyone try the new Milwaukee ones? They look nice but pricey. I hear the Ridgid ones are ok.




They are trying to do it right and make something that works. 

I would love nothing more that to have a whole lineup of dewalt 20 v nailers.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

alboston said:


> I am looking to retire my 18v Dewalt nailers too. Couldn't be happier with them but the 18v batteries are failing me. I don't understand why Dewalt only has the 16g 20v out while everyone else has the whole line up. Anyone try the new Milwaukee ones? They look nice but pricey. I hear the Ridgid ones are ok.


use the 20 V adapter to run the 18 v gun. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...&type=search&gclid=CJfu4PXxi80CFRCRaQod1bgLQw


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope the newer Paslodes are better than the old ones. First few years the framer and trim guns were great, then nearly every time I needed one it would be finicky or the partially used fuel bled out. Ended up giving them away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

kevjob said:


> use the 20 V adapter to run the 18 v gun.


I have been following the adapter since it was announced. There has been only problems with it and certain tools, especially with higher amp batteries. That is why it has not been widely available. 

What I have read from people who have used the adapter with the 18v nail guns is that is just doesn't work. Something to do with nail gun electronics not being compatible with how the adapter delivers the voltage. I have read of 4 instances where people said it doesn't work and are contacting DeWalt for further review. Not only that, but it adds bulk to an already bulky tool.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Silly people trying the adapter- Dewalt states that it won't work with the nailers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

It does not work in my 18G 18V either and that is the reason i bought the adaptor.I did't hear about the problem until after I got it. But I have been using the Dewalt Lithium 18v and it works good.Except that the gun is a little top heavy because the battery is so light. So are we going to have to turn our shorts around again because some big tool company engineer didn't do there home work again.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

I would go with the new Milwaukee's, but I guess I'm partial since I'm already into the M18 system.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im glad to have this forum so I can let you boys be the guinea pigs for these guns.

I want one myself but was really turned off with my last Pasload. I am waiting for something I can get behind.


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

jrp458 said:


> I would go with the new Milwaukee's, but I guess I'm partial since I'm already into the M18 system.


I do not run the Milwaukee platform. I am not considering the Milwaukee nail guns. The new nail guns from Milwaukee are not getting very favorable reviews. I also do not like the weight distribution of them.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm partial to Paslode. I've had good experiences with their tools. Sure there's been hiccups but from what I've seen, they were company tools and often misused.

Pneumatics have few working parts and variables. But we all know the caveats. 

Cordless nailers are tools that definitely need to be treated better than say an impact, drill etc. 

My votes Paslode.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Im glad to have this forum so I can let you boys be the guinea pigs for these guns.
> 
> I want one myself but was really turned off with my last Pasload. I am waiting for something I can get behind.


Should have bought a Paslode instead...


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

??? I do have an earlier model finish nailer...it sucks. It was good for a couple of jobs but after that no good.


----------



## Boone32 (Jan 8, 2016)

Tom M said:


> ??? I do have an earlier model finish nailer...it sucks. It was good for a couple of jobs but after that no good.


He's talking about your spelling because he has nothing else worthwhile to say...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Boone32 said:


> He's talking about your spelling because he has nothing else worthwhile to say...


He's the official CT spell check cop so leave him alone.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

avenge said:


> He's the official CT spell check cop so leave him alone.


It's a thankless job


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I like to mispel stuff jest to see if hes Payne a ten shun.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I like to mispel stuff jest to see if hes Payne a ten shun.


I let somethings slide... :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

avenge said:


> He's the official CT spell check cop so leave him alone.





m1911 said:


> It's a thankless job


Wait.... JR? Dat u?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Does he know Ebonics as well? LOL


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Does he know Ebonics as well? LOL


fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, the DeWalt unveiling has come and gone with no 20v nailers or tools announced outside of the metal connection nailer (which was out for sale before this event). One contact I reached out to stated the 18ga nailer was still a year away. Why!? This is complete lack of customer support from DeWalt. It baffles my brain. 

Not only do they release a new updated brushless 20v 16ga angled finish nailer that is not as powerful as the 12 year old 18v NiCad version, but, today Porter-Cable unveiled their expanded line up of cordless nailers on their 20v platform! They now have 16ga angled, 16ga straight, 18ga straight, and 18ga stapler. 

I just do not get it.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

And PC is the same company as DeWalt. What's the deal there? HO's get tools before the pros makes no sense to me


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

How different internally do you really think the PC tools are? A a friend of mine that works for me from time to time has the PC 20v impact and circ saw and I have the dewalts. They seem identical in power, weight and run time. Besides looking horrible they are the same tool as far as I can see.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

RossDesignBuild said:


> How different internally do you really think the PC tools are? A a friend of mine that works for me from time to time has the PC 20v impact and circ saw and I have the dewalts. They seem identical in power, weight and run time. Besides looking horrible they are the same tool as far as I can see.


Yeah, the Dewalts with that yellow do look atrocious...


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been thinking that for years and wondering what the real difference was other than cost. I would think that the higher cost of DeWalt means you get new tools first, but obviously that's not the case. Maybe they use the PC brand stuff as a proving ground, then turn around and throw a yellow case on and double the price once they have most of the bugs worked out.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TheGrizz said:


> And PC is the same company as DeWalt. What's the deal there? HO's get tools before the pros makes no sense to me


That's so the diyres can start the job... get stuck halfway through... and call in the pros to finish it:laughing::laughing:


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

RossDesignBuild said:


> How different internally do you really think the PC tools are? A a friend of mine that works for me from time to time has the PC 20v impact and circ saw and I have the dewalts. They seem identical in power, weight and run time. Besides looking horrible they are the same tool as far as I can see.



Bushings in place of bearings, plastic gears instead of metal (or mim vs hardened gears), basically a stop gap between Black and Decker and Dewalt. Not as cheap built as B&D but a grade below Dewalt. 

I've pushed Dewalt impacts to the point they would burn you to hold them without gloves installing storms on steel framed doors in an apartment complex. I've saw newer PC fail at heavy use pretty fast, abuse like that would kill one in an hour. Had a guy buy the PC multitool last year and the gears stripped on the first battery pack. 

Basically it's the Ridgid of that company's lineup. Better than Ryobi but still a grade below Milwaukee.


----------

